
Why Big Companies Almost Never Notice Disruptive Innovation - jaybol
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20100812/01263310600.shtml
======
da5e
I don't think there's much of a lesson in this. It's a matter of the
Heisenberg Principle. If Yahoo had bought Google it would not have become
Google.

